# Does weight gain slow down much at the end??



## chan8180

Hi a quick one for all ladies already had babies or are almost due, can you all remember if the babies weight really starts to slow down in the last month? 

I had a great 32 week scan yesterday both estimated 4 pounds and 4.9 pounds and both head down. After talking to the sonographer he said to expect a weight gain of half a pound each a week. Does this generally happen or did your babies slow down towards the end?? Im not very tall so even though i know the bigger the better 2 babies over 7 pound im sure wont fit lol!! 

Im carrying well and still very much mobile and active with no problems so hoping i will stay like this and carry to 38 weeks but just worried the weight gain will start things off early??


----------



## doublemiracle

Didn't want to read and run, good luck growing those babes!


----------



## Twinminator

I found mine did slow down, and I've read that this is how it generally happens, so I imagine that yes, you'll notice a slowdown now :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

I understood that twins grow at the same rate as singletons until 30wks, then follow a "twin curve" of growth thereafter hun. I also thought that weight gain is 1/2Ib a week for singles, and 1/4Ib per week for twinnies.

Mine were approx 5Ibs and 4Ibs at 31wks, and ended up being 8 13 and 7 4 at 38wks (in 7wks gaining 4Ibs and 3Ibs), so they were either grossly under estimated at the scans, or they did gain loads more in those final weeks. I remember being in pain for the last 8wks, and it getting more intense on a daily basis, but at 36wks it suddenly stopped increasing in severity and evened out? My skin still had the splitting sensation, but the aching stayed the same for the last 2wks. Maybe their growth rate does slow, but they do "fatten up" in those last few weeks :rofl: xxx


----------



## cazd

Oh I hope growth slows down - I'm small too and I swear they're running out of space :haha:

I've put on 2.5 stones overall so far - so with 7 weeks to go and 7 pounds I'll hit the 3 stone target by 'term'.

Good Luck xxxxxx


----------



## chan8180

cazd said:


> Oh I hope growth slows down - I'm small too and I swear they're running out of space :haha:
> 
> I've put on 2.5 stones overall so far - so with 7 weeks to go and 7 pounds I'll hit the 3 stone target by 'term'.
> 
> Good Luck xxxxxx

 
Yes know how you feel, im only 5ft 2 and creeping up to the 3 stone mark! Feel fit to burst now and uncomfortable. Im hoping for decent sized babies so they feed better and go longer inbetwen feeds (my theory) but just cant see how they will fit! 

Ive noticed though my appetite the last few weeks has really slowed down as i just dont think i have the room anymore so i hope they take some of this stored fat ive gained around my hips for the last few weeks of filling out!

Hope rest of pregnancy going well for you x


----------



## vineyard

My weight gain was pretty steady. 20 lbs by 20 weeks and another 22 lbs until the end at 36 + 6 for a total of 42 lbs.

Sorry, didn't read close enough. lol. I thought you meant maternal gain. Oops.

At 34 week scan my girls came in at 6 lbs and 6.5 lbs. At delivery they were 6 lbs 10 oz. and 7 lbs 7 oz.


----------



## loz13

Hey,

I wasn't given an estimated weight for my babies at the growth scan but was told they were term size. They were born at 38+5 weighing 8lbs and 6lb 9oz. I felt like I put on masses of weight in the last four weeks and could hardly move :laugh2: so I think they must have grown a fair bit at the end.

My own overall weight gain was four and a half stone :blush: and it was almost all bump!!


----------

